# Why Shoot Aerials?



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd like to declare first and foremost that I'm not an expert on this (or any other) topic. If you want to know about how to improve your skills at aerial shooting you'll have to ask dgui because I have no suggestions for you. All I know is why I've taken it up and what it does for me.

Tossing stuff up (or using a device to do it) and shooting at it is a great way to improve your "real world" shooting because it introduces an element of randomness. My other favorite activity for this, which I've been promoting for a long time, is can chasing . I had Jodi do this when I was "coaching" her for the ECST because it's good practice for seeing how your slingshot really shoots, not just how it shoots a target of a specific size at a specific distance and height.

Aerials are the evolution of can chasing. They teach the same skills but raise the stakes because along with being accurate at random distances you also have to be fast and be able to track your target. And you only get one shot to get it right (unless you're Darrel).

Downsides? It's easier to get a fork hit when you first get started and you usually lose whatever ammo you shoot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

All Good Points MJ and very well put. You got it Right, the Key to overall shooting and hitting the target is the Random distances either statice or on the move. Shoot it on the move then get the second shot when it hits the ground is a good start for getting a quick reload and not looking at your hands but keeping your eye on the target. My confidence is with your Skills MJ you will become so FAST N ACCURATE. You will find the Natural way that works for palming ammo and reloading and getting that shot off and there can be no doubt you are approaching Nirvana.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

When one shoots on the fly, intuitive, instinctive or whatever you want to call it, I believe one is activating other senses & muscles. The mind is being trained to co-ordinate these actions. Something similar in weight training exercises - you have weight machines but they guide your muscle motion in a fixed very linear path & not as effective in overall muscle development. Then you have the traditional 'free weights' training. This activates more different muscles at the same time as one is lifting the weights. It's what they call a 'synergistic effect' of different muscles working together, and the muscles are better trained.

Being a rookie with slingshots, for me, I want to practice different shooting techniques. I really like instinctive shooting! I can see that by mixing up different shooting styles, it synergistically enhances your overall skill level. I also very much appreciate the aiming marksmanship methods and want to be proficient in that too, especially for shooting targets like those micro-sized d--n match sticks!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Zorro I agree with shooting in a variety of methods or styles and it may make for greater ability and 5hen see what works best. Whatever makes for a well rounded shooter.


----------

